# Routing von Win7-Rechner 10.0.10.25 zur Nagios-VM 192.168.122.124 scheitert



## hardstyle247 (12. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Tutoren,

ich habe hier ein echtes Problem.
Ich versuche mich daran, eine Linux Virtual Machine (Centos 7, 192.168.122.124) als Nagios-Server aufzusetzen.
Der Hostrechner, auf dem die Nagios-Server-VM läuft, hat die IP-Adresse 10.0.12.33 (Debian 9).
Die VM wurde im virt-manager erstellt. Die Verbindung vom Gast zum Host ist über NAT eingerichtet.
(das könnte evtl. später der Grund für das Problem sein)

Zum Problem:
Ich kann die Nagios-Überwachung auf einem Webbrowser wie Firefox sowohl auf dem Host (Debian 9) als auch auf dem Gast (Centos7) vornehmen.
Aber ich kann über den Webbrowser auf meinem Windows7-Rechner (10.0.10.25) nicht auf die Nagios-GUI zugreifen.

Zu den Pings:
Beim Ping von 10.0.10.25 (Win7) auf 10.0.12.33 (Debian9-Host) erreiche ich beide in beide Richtungen.
Beim Ping von 10.0.10.25 auf 192.168.122.124 funktioniert der Ping nicht! Fehlermeldung: "Antwort von 10.0.12.33: Zielport nicht erreichbar."
Der Ping von 10.0.12.33 auf 192.168.122.124 funktioniert in beide Richtungen!
Der Ping von 192.168.122.124 auf 10.0.10.25 funktioniert auch. Aber eben nicht in die andere Richtung.
Deshalb sieht man auf dem 10.0.10.25 auch im Webbrowser die Nagios-Oberfläche nicht.

10.0.12.33 ist als Schnittstelle ("Gateway") von 10.0.10.25 für die Route zu 192.168.122.124 eingetragen.
Für mich fühlt es sich so an, als bräuchte der Debian9-Host einen Auftrag, dass er sich um Ping-Anfragen von 10.0.10.25 auf 192.168.122.124 kümmern soll.
Wenn das so ist, was muss ich einstellen/unternehmen?
Meine Firewall-/Sicherheitseinstellungen wurden zum Test komplett deaktiviert.
Sowohl auf dem Host Debian9 als auch auf der Nagios-VM Centos7.

weitere Daten zum Überblick:
*win7-host: 10.0.10.25*
subnet mask: 255.255.0.0
standard gateway: 10.0.18.1 (Router, um ins Internet zu gelangen)
dhcp-server: 10.0.10.120
dns-server: 10.0.10.120

*
vm-host(debian9): 10.0.12.33*
enp6s0
inet 10.0.12.33/16 brd 10.0.255.255 scope global dynamic enp6s0
virbr0
inet 192.168.122.1/24 brd 192.168.122.255 scope global virbr0
virbr0-nic
(shows MAC address only)
vnet0
(shows MAC address only)


*nagios-vm(centos7): 192.168.122.124*
eth0
inet 192.168.122.124/24 brd 192.168.122.255 scope global eth0
virbr0
inet 192.168.124.1/24 brd 192.168.124.255 scope global virbr0
virbr0-nic
(shows MAC address only)
gateway 10.0.12.33
dns 10.0.10.120, 8.8.8.8

*Zeichnungsversuch:*
10.0.18.1(default gateway)---10.0.10.25(win7)
 -------------------------------10.0.12.33(Deb9)***192.168.122.124(Centos7-VM)

Frage: Muss hier die *Schnittstelle* von *192.168.122.124* die *192.168.122.1* sein?
           Müssen hier die *Schnittstellen* von *10.0.12.33* für *links* die *10.0.18.1* und *rechts 10.0.12.1* sein?
           Oder* rechts* ebenfalls die *Schnittstelle 192.168.122.1*?
           Muss die *Schnittstelle* von *10.0.10.25 links 10.0.18.1* sein und *rechts 10.0.12.33*?
           Oder für *rechts* die *10.0.12.1*?
           Kann die Verbindung über *NAT* im *virt-manager* daran Schuld sein, dass Remote-Hosts die VM nicht erreichen können?

Für jede Hilfe bin ich außerordentlich dankbar.


----------

